# Imogen Niamh Cakebread



## smile4loubie (May 2, 2011)

Imogen Niamh Cakebread was born at 1:49pm today by emergency c section. She weighs 6lbs 13oz  I'll post her birth story when i have access to a computer x x thank you all for your support and wishes throughout my pregnancy x x


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2011)

Lou many,many congratulations again hun xxx welcome to the world Imogen


----------



## Laura22 (May 2, 2011)

I've already offered you thousands of congratulations but here's one more!

Can't wait to hear the full story xx

Still so proud of you hun *hugs*


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2011)

Wonderful news Lou! Many congratulations and love to all the family!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 2, 2011)

well done and congrats...........


----------



## teapot8910 (May 2, 2011)

Lots of congratulations to you and your family!! Can't wait to see pics of little Imogen xx


----------



## newbs (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of little Imogen.


----------



## margie (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Imogen Niamh.

Look forward to hearing from you when you are more rested.


----------



## lucy123 (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you all!  Now I bet the waiting seems worth it! Well done Lou.


----------



## grahams mum (May 2, 2011)

i am sorry that you had an emergency c section i hope you will be allright soon did you have a spinal or a general anesthetic ?


----------



## Fandange (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations, Lou. Hope you are feeling okay and get a good night's sleep! Welcome to the world, Imogen !!!


----------



## Robster65 (May 2, 2011)

Hearty congrats to all 3 of you. 

We'll need a new 'Post-natal' section soon ! 

Rob


----------



## KateR (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Blythespirit (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you all and welcome to the world baby Imogen. Lovely name! XXXXX


----------



## Jennywren (May 3, 2011)

on the birth of little Imogen


----------



## Copepod (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations. As my sister said after her emergency caesarian "all that matters is a healthy baby with parents well enough to look after the baby" - and she still values the help of her husband and other relatives - I came to stay for a week when they left hospital did lots of washing machine & hanging out duties, watching baby (with cats) while my sister had afternoon naps etc, our mum brought round food to heat up etc. Hope you get the help & support you need.


----------



## FM001 (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.


----------



## bev (May 3, 2011)

Hi Lou,

Congratulations.Bev


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> Imogen Niamh Cakebread was born at 1:49pm today by emergency c section. She weighs 6lbs 13oz  I'll post her birth story when i have access to a computer x x thank you all for your support and wishes throughout my pregnancy x x



Congratulations, it's wonderful news.  Please give Imogen a little kiss from me x  Lots of love Sheena X


----------



## bigpurpleduck (May 3, 2011)

Many congratulations


----------



## MrsCLH (May 3, 2011)

Lovely to come on the forum and see this news today, hope the birth wasn't too traumatic. Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2011)

great news to hear well done hunnie


----------



## Emzi (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Imogen xx


----------



## Cate (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome to Imogen  well done xx


----------



## smile4loubie (May 6, 2011)

Thank you every one =)

She is amazing =)  Her official weight was 6lbs 12oz.
And now for her birth story lol ....


As most of you know I had to go for daily 2hr  CTG monitoring (to check her heartrate etc) and on Saturday we went as normal, laid there for two hours and waited. She only moved once while we were on the monitor and her heart rate dipped and peaked a bit too much for the midwife's liking so had to wait for the doctor and registrar to come round. We went up to the hospital at 3pm to start the monitoring and were waiting till gone 10 before we saw the doctor who decided that the peaking and dipping were too much and it was time to get her out (I was only 36weeks and 3 days on saturday). We were told to wait on the ward until a bed became available on the delivery suite later that night. We were also told it would probably be a c-section as I was so early but it might be worth trying to induce me anyway just to see.

At midnight we were moved to the delivery suite and a desicion was made to start inducing me before going for a section as its safer for mum & baby. I was pretty calm through all of this but I think it was shock that everything was happening so quickly. They started inducing me at 12:30am on Sunday. I was given a pessery that lasts 6 hours and if that failed they were going to try another one.
It failed lol. No contractions,no waters breaking ... nothing so at 6am they gave me the 2nd pessery in the hope this would work. I had had an hours sleep by this point from 9am Saturday morning and was shattered but still too wired to sleep. I was strapped to the CTG monitor at 10:30 am and was on it almost constantly till I went in for the c section on Monday at 1:30pm, they only let me up to go to the toilet for the first 5 hours after that it was catheter time =(.
I had another examination at midday and yet another pessery and told if this one didnt work I'd be put on a hormone drip in the hope that would kick start labour. And they were going to try and break my waters. 
By 5:30 I was in agony with tightenings that we were hoping they were contractions... but they weren't.It was my uterus contracting from where they had put the pesseries in but not actual contractions so they said I should probably have an epidural. (AMAZING BY THE WAY. I actually got sleep once I had the epidural).
At 6:30 I was examined and was 1cm dialated so they hooked me up to the hormone drip and broke my waters. Then back to the waiting game. The whole time I'm on the monitor her heart rate is getting faster and faster with the baseline around the 160bpm mark which was worrying the midwives and doctors.

I was next examined at 12:30pm Monday 2nd were nothing had changed even after my waters had broken and I'd been on the drip. My blood pressure had slowly risen by this point and Imogen's heart rate was still high. It was then they decided emergency c-section was the best way to go. They topped up my epidural and off I went into theatre. Alan stayed with me the whole way through from the saturday CTG and mum had come up on Sunday and stayed the whole time. Alan came into the theatre with me. The c-section was really quick and I recovered really quickly too =) Alan held her first as I was shaking too much from all the adreniline pumping through my body to hold her.

I was really calm about everything, I think its because I expected a c-section all along and the inducing part for me was just delaying this.


Once she was born her blood sugars were checked and were 0.8mmol/L, the doctors want them to be 2.6 or above. So she was taken to SCBU for glucose and we were told to top her up on 23mls formula after breastfeeding, she was only in there for 4 hours. The doc's want 3 consecutive good BM readings before they will allow you home... Imogen would have one or two then have a low reading and we would have to start all over again. They did get a bit concerned about her breathing at one point and we went back to SCBU for quick tests which all came back normal and back to the ward we went. 

We FINALLY came home on Thursday 5th (my birthday =D) after she had 3 readings of over 2.6mmol/ls in a row =)

The drama hasn't quite ended there though... last night (5th May still) we had to take her to Thames Doc as her breathing became laboured... I've had a nasty cough for past week and a half.... when we got there they diagnosed me with a chest infection which shes since caught too.. not bad for a 4 day old baby... so we are both on antibitotics lol Other than this everything is great =D

Thank you everyone for your help and support throughout my pregnancy and before with helping me lower my HBA1C so it was safe to concieve. I know Imogen appriciates it too  xxxxx


----------



## lucy123 (May 6, 2011)

Its great news Lou - so pleased all went well!
Hey - when you get time (!) you will need to change your signature now to 'new mum'!!

Now you can look forward to the wedding!


----------



## smile4loubie (May 6, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Its great news Lou - so pleased all went well!
> Hey - when you get time (!) you will need to change your signature now to 'new mum'!!
> 
> Now you can look forward to the wedding!



oooh I am sooo going to do that now! lol x


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> oooh I am sooo going to do that now! lol x



Love it  Life is such a whirlwind for you at the moment!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting your story Lou, I am in awe. So glad everything turned out well and I hope you both get over your infection quickly


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 6, 2011)

You must be looking forward to the wedding now Lou..............baby outfits and all that.............

I'm in July and starting to get a tad nervous..............


----------



## margie (May 6, 2011)

Lou - 
a lovely Birthday present being allowed to bring Imogen home. 

Hope you are both over the infections soon. Has Aunt Hannah paid a visit ?

Good luck with the next challenge .... not many weeks to the wedding now.


----------



## ruthelliot (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations and all the best for the wedding - have a wonderful day and be sure among the chaos to take a wee moment with your new husband and beautiful daughter to look around you and savour it! 
Ruth x


----------



## D_G (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Imogen  all the best for the wedding too i think the time will fly by and you will be Mrs Cakebread (very apt name for a diabetic hehe) x


----------



## Lizzzie (May 8, 2011)

You must have been exhausted after all that.....  but hey, all's well that ends well, saw the picture first she is lovely and looking fwd to the wedding pics too....


----------



## Twitchy (May 8, 2011)

Hi! Just catching up a bit with everything - Congratulations!!! 

Sorry to hear it was another 'interesting' birth (what are we like on this forum, lol!)... fingers crossed you're both feeling in tip top condition soon & that your wedding day goes wonderfully well! xxx I love her name too by the way!


----------

